# 2012 Sentra License Plate and Third Brake Light Not Working



## DedrickF74 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello, does anyone know if both the licence plate light and the third brake light are on the same harness? Both are out and I tried replacing the bulb for the license plate and its still out. Makes me think there is a short or broken wire. Both are located on the trunk.


----------

